
Show HN: Nosy – Imgur for Tinder and texting - Liron
https://nosy.chat
======
fjabre
It's definitely interesting. It needs some design work, although I've seen
similar things to this implemented in instagram using a hashtag
#tindernightmares for example.

Technically this is slick and the UX isn't bad for an MVP, assuming you did
this all yourself? Did you use meteor framework? You should put an email/about
up there so I know who made this.

email me would love to kick around some ideas: ffjabre@gmail.com

------
Amir6
I guess a little explanation might help.

~~~
Liron
Forget about minding your own business... Nosy lets you stick your nose into
other people's conversations.

On Nosy, users post screenshots of ongoing conversations: texts, emails,
Tinder, Bumble, Facebook, LinkedIn, etc... it works for any type of
conversation.

You can watch and comment in realtime, or use Nosy to share your own
conversations and get crowdsourced advice for any social interaction:

* Write a witty first message to that cute girl on Tinder

* Interpret that text from your boyfriend

* Reach out to a potential business partner on LinkedIn

* Email your boss to ask for extra vacation time

Let me know if you have more questions!

